# Scaled Composites prototype



## a_majoor (13 Oct 2017)

This doesn't fit in other UAV threads, so I'm putting it here (feel free to move it if you find a better fit). Scaled composites is working on a new UAV which is hoped to become a future unmanned tanker, and likely the base airframe for other tasks:

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/10/experimental-scaled-composite-plane.html#more-137718



> *Experimental Scaled Composite plane*
> brian wang | October 12, 2017 |
> 
> Scaled Composites has flown a new experimental aircraft called the Model 401. It has new features, including signature reduction design features. It is similar to the General Atomics Predator C Avenger and could be used for unmanned refueling drones and other applications. Scaled Composites is a wholly owned subsidiary of Northrop Grumman.
> ...


----------

